# Belly Boat Rute um 2,40



## rudini (22. September 2012)

Moin Moin,

könnt Ihr mir bitte Tips/Vorschläge zum Kauf einer Rute geben,
welche zum Angeln vom Belly Boat geeignet ist!

Ich gehe davon aus, hauptsächlich mit Ködern zwischen 10-30 max 40Gramm zu angeln und Fische wie Meerforelle,Dorsch etc. zu beangeln!

Die Aktion der Rute sollte parabolisch bis semi-parabolisch sein!
Preis ist erstmal nebensächlich...günstig geht natürlich immer,wenn die Qualität stimmt!:q
Und janz wichtig natürlich, ein kurzes Handteil!

Vielen Dank im voraus!


ein klitzewenig hab ich schon gestöbert...vllt kennt jemand die hier und kann dazu was sagen?!

http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/3868_3869/p_name/Berkley_Urban_Spirit_802M_2_40m_15_40g_Spinnrute

http://www.raubfischjagd.de/ruten/s...-quantum-konichiwa-shot-2-40m-5-40g/a-104228/

uuuund weiß jemand vll wo es die hier noch zu kaufen gibt?!

Pezon & Michel - Specialist Float Tube#c

#h


----------



## Donald84 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

Moin,

ist die Berkley Skeletor nichts für dich? Die fischen doch recht viele und man liest ziemlich viel gutes


----------



## Fischlandpeitsche (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

Schau dir mal die Balzer Alegra!


----------



## bobbykron (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

ich würde dir eine rutenlänge von ca 2m ans herz legen. die handlichkeit ist deutlich besser!

ich fische diese beiden:

http://www.sensas-futter.de/Ruten/S...do-Spinnrute-F-BRILLOUX-1-70m-2-0m::1854.html

und

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-AX-Jigging-18MH-180m-7-30g_p6668_rx62_x2.htm
wobei mein griffteil etwas anders aussieht

die gabolino ist n richtiges brett mit ner richtig geilen spitzenaktion, die speedmaster ist bei nem 50cm dorsch oder hecht im halbkreis...

beide lassen sich mit 30g snaps und 30g jig mit kleinem gummi fischen.(bei der speedmaster ist da dann aber schluß)

mit ner stradic ci4 sind das beides federleichte combos


----------



## FranzJosef (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*



bobbykron schrieb:


> ich würde dir eine rutenlänge von ca 2m ans herz legen. die handlichkeit ist deutlich besser!


|good:

Ich fische auf'm 1-Mann-Gummiboot auch lieber Ruten bis MAX. 2,10m.
Schau' Dir mal die Vertikalrute von Mitchell MagPro an! 
WG 10/40gr bei 'ner Reallaenge von 1,83m.
Die Grifflaenge vom Rollensteg bis zum unteren Rutenende = nur 22 cm! Kuerzer geht nimmer... 
Zum Werfen auch nicht schlechter geeignet als jede andere Rute.
Kann sie nur empfehlen. 

PS:
Semiparabolik vor dem Herrn, einfach nur geil. 
PPS:
"Nachteil" (wenn's einer ist) nur 1-teilig!


----------



## Perch-Noob (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

Gleiche Überlegung.
Ich hab derzeit noch meine lieblings Jigge im Bellyboat-Dorsch-Einsatz, Berkley Ripple Pro quasi die hier: http://www.gerlinger.de/spinnruten/...in_nr__1222_509__laenge_2_4m__wg_5_21g/38689/

Absolut geile Rute mit genau der richtigen Grifflänge für´s BB, wobei das Wurfgewicht etwas untertrieben ist, real liegt es bei 
10-30g.
Was mir Vorgestern bei meinem ersten BB-Dorschangriff auffiel war, das ich mich vom WG doch etwas weiter nach oben orientieren muss. Denn ich denke;+, es wird eher selten der Fall sein, mit weniger als 20g fischen zu können.
Deshalb, grübel ich derzeit ob es nochmal die Ripple Pro in 2,07m mit 15-35g wird oder doch ne Bushwaker XLNT 15-50g welche ich schon probegefischt hab.

Die Länge meines Stöckchens, ist mir persönlich egal, denn wenn sich die Schnur mal um die Spitze vertüdelt, zieh ich ihn einfach an der Steckverbindung auseinander, endtüdel den Kram und fertig ist. Deshalb find ich ne zweiteilige schon angebrachter.


Gruß Lepi


----------



## FranzJosef (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*



Lepi schrieb:


> Was mir Vorgestern bei meinem ersten BB-Dorschangriff auffiel war, das ich mich vom WG doch etwas weiter nach oben orientieren muss. Denn ich denke;+, es wird eher selten der Fall sein, mit weniger als 20g fischen zu können.


Ich war vor dem Weltuntergang (vorhin bei Sonne) nochmal kurz draussen; hab' versucht mit 12,5gr-Banana-Gesamtkoeder zu jiggen... Hat nicht gefetzt. 
Dabei war schon fast windstill & kaum Drift... #t

Die Groesse, die mir momentan die unterste Grenze erscheint, duerften wohl so um die 19gr-Banana-Gesamtkoeder sein.
Mit 'nem Football-Jig dann aber auch schon 15gr-gesamt...
Alles andere ist >Bloedsinn... Und das schon bei nur! 3 bis 4 Meter Wassertiefe... 

ICH bin ziemlich froh, dass ich doch die WG10/40gr genommen habe. |supergri

PS:
MIR persoenlich haben SavaGear- & Quantum-Ruten im Generellen zu wenig Rueckgrat.


----------



## bobbykron (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

naja, wg 40g ist ja nicht gleich 40g.

hab mal ne dam davil stick 2,10m wg 40g auf m belly getestet. viiiiel zu weich. aber die speedmaster funkzt mit ihren 30g.

bei mir haben sich 20g rundköpfe als ideal rausgestellt (5- 8m). bei stärkerer strömung 24g erie oder 28g rund. habe anfangs mit 14g köpfen gefischt, funktioniert auch, nur wenn man den fisch suchen muss, macht es sich besser, wenn der jig schneller unten und somit schneller fischbar ist. von schnellaufsteigenden bin ich nicht so der fan...


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> PS:
> MIR persoenlich haben SavaGear- & Quantum-Ruten im Generellen zu wenig Rueckgrat.



Nur um dein Vorurteil mal zu entkräften.|supergri

Nimm mal ne SG Predator oder Quantum Big Freddy inne Hand.#6

Pauschal kann man so etwas nicht sagen.
Alle Firmen bauen sowas und sowas......

PS: Ne Berkley Pulse in 40 oder 50gr. WG könnte auch passen.
Ebenso eine Dega Belly Boat Titan, Garbolino Shotgun, Quantum Shotgun, Penzill vertical usw....etc...blabla


----------



## FranzJosef (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur um dein Vorurteil mal zu entkräften.|supergri


Hat nix mit Vorurteil zu tun. 
Und eigentlich mag ich vor allem Quantum...
Aber ich hatte von beiden Firmen in den letzten 5 Monaten mindestens 5 (eher 7 oder 8) Ruten hier, die alle mit mind. "semi-parabolisch" oder haerter beworben werden...
Und davon war KEINE semiparabolisch oder haerter...

--> Ich spreche bis WG50gr. 

PS:
Will noch jemand 'ne TetonTrout-II?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> --> Ich spreche bis WG50gr.




Da fällt mir noch die Quantum Salsa Spin ein.
Die hat doch richtig Rückgrat.|supergri

#h


----------



## rudini (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

@all vielen Dank!

Von der WFT Penzill Vertikal SPIN 1,90 WG:8-38g bin ich momentan ganz angetan

Aber ich muß dat allet mal irgendwie begrabbeln und werd wohl Moritz aufsuchen oder so!

Danke für Eure Tips!

LG:vik:

*
*


----------



## bobbykron (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

hier findest du auch noch paar infos

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=188275&page=8


----------



## rudini (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

THX!!#h


----------



## Steinbuttt (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

Ich schmeiß mal meine BB-Rute hier auch noch mit ins Rennen:

SPORTEX CARAT Z 2,10m, 12-33g

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sportex-Cara...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item3ccac70b8d

Denn sie entspricht in etwa Deinen Anforderungen:

-sehr kurzer Griff
-tolle semiparabolische Aktion
-"bärenstarkes" Rückrat, bändigt ohne Problem auch größere Fische
-laut Hersteller im Prinzip "unkaputtbar"
-wenn Du sie registrierst, hast Du 10 Jahre Garantie auf das Teil

Gruß Heiko


----------



## rudini (22. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

Auch sehr interessant!

Vielen Dank!:m


----------



## Rosi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

Moin, ich habe die Berkley Urban Spirit spin, mit verstellbarem Griff. Bei Bedarf läßt er sich 10cm weiter ausziehen. Zusammengesteckt ist das Handteil sehr kurz. Wenn ich die Rute in den Halter stecke, dann ziehe ich es lieber aus. Die Rolle ist dann etwas weiter entfernt von der Wasseroberfläche. 

Wg ist angegeben mit 15-40g, die Rute wirft auch 60g, sie ist robust.


----------



## rudini (24. September 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

Danke auch Dir, Rosi!#h


----------



## Perch-Noob (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

Und zu welchem Stöckchen hast du dich nun entschieden?

Gruß Lepi


----------



## MeFo_83 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

denn schmeiß ich meine auch mal rein hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mantikor-Takahama-Spin-1-83-m-Wurfgewicht-5-21-g-/330524330243?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item4cf4c90903
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mantikor-Tak...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item483980054b
schön kurzes handstück was beim bellyangeln ja schon wichtig ist. hat gestern erst wieder schön dorsche gezogen,tolle angel|rolleyes
hab die aber in der 2,10m ausführung,top.
sind von der Optik her fast genau wie die Jenzi Tycoon.


----------



## rudini (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

Hatte mir die WFT Penzil schicken lassen!

Die aber von der Verarbeitung sehr zu wünschen übrig ließ und wieder zurückgeht!...für den Preis, überall Lackreste, sogar in den SIC-Einlagen,verbogener Ring etc etc, kann man eigentlich was anderes erwarten!

Dank auch Dir Mefo83...der Preis ist heiß!#6


----------



## MeFo_83 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

und laune macht die rute richtig vom belly, und mit dem preis kann man mal nix verkehrt machen


----------



## Perch-Noob (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

Wow, der Preis ist echt klasse @ Mefo_83.

Ich hab mir letzte Woche, da ich nicht länger warten wollte (der Tackleteufel auf meiner Schulter, sagte: kaufen, kaufen, kaufen) eine Shimanski Vengeace Shad 2,10 20-50g, für knapp 40,-Taler geholt.
Welche im Laden nen klasse Eindruck für den Preis machte.
Von der Verarbeitung her kommt sie super rüber, leicht ist sie auch und nach einem (dank der Fischer) mißglückten Dorschversuch, kam sie halt zum Zanderjiggen zum Einsatz.
Und hat sich bewährt|supergri, 3 Stück wurden zu einem kurzen Besuch im Belly überredet. Die Rückmeldung ist wirklich gut, diese Performance, bei diesem Preissegment, hat mich angenehm überrascht.

Fazit: Schönes Rütchen für´nen schmalen Taler.
Für´s erste reicht es und sollte sie das zeitliche segnen tut es nicht so weh in der Brieftasche.

Gruß Lepi

Solltest du dich für eine Entscheiden, wäre es nett, wenn du es uns wissen lässt, vllt. wird´s ja sogar die Instinct.


----------



## bobbykron (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

die vengance shad hab ich auch lange benutzt auf dorsch und nutze ich auch immernoch, hauptsächlich auf hecht. hab aber die 2,40m. preis leistung ist echt top. hab sie gepaart mit einer 2000er sargus und 0,12er braid. passt auch optisch perfekt 
wobei das verschmerzen wenn sie auf nimmer wiedersehen auf tauchstation geht nicht so toll ist


----------



## rudini (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

Die Sportex-Instinct sieht guuuut aus!:g...schöner Rollenhalter:k


----------



## matscher83 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Belly Boat Rute um 2,40*

|wavey:hallo,da ich mich langsam aber sicher dem bellyboat-angeln nähern möchte,wollte ich mal fragen ob die shimanski vegeance 10-30 gr.Wg u 2,10 L + Alivio Rolle von Shimanski mit 0,14 spiderwire???


----------

